# Destin Jetty



## domci08 (Apr 9, 2013)

Got up a Little late but still decided to go out. Had some small pinfish and finger mullet hoping to catch some flounder. It wasn't the case a couple guys out there since 6:30 am been catchin mangrove snapper and a few red fish in between. I managed one nice snapper about 15" and after a couple good bites I called the day .


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

That's a good eater there! Thanks for the pic.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Good report!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Black snapper about that size, make my favorite fish sandwich. Good stuff !


----------

